# Wildlife continued.....



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love watching them, the doe now brings them along every time she comes. I think Chloe likes them too


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great wildlife shots. I think my guys would be through the window if they saw them outside.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Those goldens have really long legs and funny ears!!! 
Really ... beautiful deers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice pictures! The one baby looks like he/she has an injury to his/her shoulder. They are so adorable!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine would have also been through the door.. Nice pictures....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Mine would have also been through the door.. Nice pictures....


 
They have gotten used to them, we see them all year around here, Sadie is the only one that will go after them if she gets a chance


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Nice pictures! The one baby looks like he/she has an injury to his/her shoulder. They are so adorable!


I seen it too, it looked like an injury, but it's all healed up now


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I love watching the deer, beautiful animals, how one could kill them, is beyond me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're so beautiful.


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Great pictures! I miss Ohio wildlife...the closest I have come to wildlife here (aside from the punk kid shooting incident on Sunday) was a raccoon that hissed at me from a rain gutter on my way back from class a few evenings ago...Please keep the pics coming.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Chloe is very well behaved, think my 2 would have been gone, beautiful pics thanks for sharing


----------

